# My N scale switching layout "The Dog River Branch "



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

New here and just posting some pics of my layout so far " the dog river branch " 

control system is d.c 

consists of two 1'x4' modules with a 9.5" adaptor module in the middle which has had all its unitrack joiners modified to slide in and fit but it won't lock together ( too difficult to remove without breaking something ) . the first module contains 3 switching tracks and a team track siding . The second module has a long siding that is used by the local logging company to load logs and is also used as a departure track . when the two modules are connected , it forms a large Loco runaround before the switch yard which is very handy for operations . 

each module is wired so I can run trains on either module individually or when connected with the other ones . the 25 led streetlights and 4 red track end lights are all running off a 2xaa battery pack with rechargeable batteries. 

Scratchbuilt - I like scratchbuilding and I like saving money so most things people buy , I build . some items on my layout I've scratched : all buildings , all trees and scatter , grasses , ballast , all the mountains and rock formations , both bridges I made from aluminum scrap , some rollingstock ( I'm just now getting into this ) 
as with most layouts this is not complete and a work in progress, I will be updating this thread periodically so check back and feel free to ask any questions , thanks .


----------



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

more pics


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nicely done.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Very nice indeed! I would love to eventually do something like this that's portable and make it tie into my layout that I need to finish first!


----------



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> Very nicely done.





afboundguy said:


> Very nice indeed! I would love to eventually do something like this that's portable and make it tie into my layout that I need to finish first!


thanks , I need to finish too ! this little layout has a long way to go before it matches my vision but how it always goes . yes , portability/storage was one of my main goals . we live in our r.v fulltime while I'm building our cabin and space is at a premium but I still wanted a layout. this fits the bill perfectly . and like you said I planned on building this in a way that I could incorporate it in a future larger more permanent layout . it pays to plan ahead !


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice and weathering the Unitrack makes it look realistic. I have never seen anyone do that.


----------



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

Gramps said:


> Very nice and weathering the Unitrack makes it look realistic. I have never seen anyone do that.


 it looks rough though . only parts of the track have been weathered and the rest of it looks plastic and fake especially around the turnouts . I still have to ballast in between the track too . lots to do still , but thanks . I'm trying .


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

coming along nicely!


----------



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

I made some pine trees today and added them to the scenery . I made these per the direction of the excellent writeup tractionfan did . thanks @traction fan ! yeah ! *_airhorn sound off!! womp woooooomp *_


----------



## Railtunes (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like it is a fun switching layout to operate. Don't forget the grain elevator!
The prototype is actually in Rouleau, Saskatchewan on the Canadian Pacific. 
It was renamed for use in a Canadian television sitcom series.








A cardstock model was available from Vanishing Sentinels, but, sadly, the owner of the company, Jim Pearson passed away a few years ago. Here's what his model looked like.


----------



## rustyrails (8 mo ago)

Railtunes said:


> Looks like it is a fun switching layout to operate. Don't forget the grain elevator!
> The prototype is actually in Rouleau, Saskatchewan on the Canadian Pacific.
> It was renamed for use in a Canadian television sitcom series.
> View attachment 583566
> ...


thanks but it's the wrong dog river. the one I'm modeling is in Alabama .... dog river al.


----------

